# Dauer von Spielen...



## RedoX (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Also ich habe eine Frage und zwar:

In der PC Games hat es bei den Spieletests jeweils eine Statistik über den Motivationsfaktor eines Spieles etc. und eben die Spieldauer!

Ich wollte nun wissen, ob es irgendwo eine Datenbank gibt, in der die (durchschnittliche oder was auch immer) Länge von Spielen aufgeführt sind?


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juli 2010)

steht das ned bei den tests dabei? meistens liegts wohl so zwischen traurigen 4 bis 10 stunden. bin warscheinlich zu verwöhnt von büchern *g* wobei, die sin au fix gelesen, wenn mer ma lust hat ^^

btw: die spieldauer dürfte sich rein auf den SP beziehen, die motivation dürfte - meinem verständis bzw meiner auffassung nach - auch den MP umfassen.


----------



## burns (26. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele seit 9 Jahren den Editor von OFP/ArmA und habe ihn immernoch nicht durch. Wieviele Punkte gibt das im PCG Ranking?


----------



## RedoX (27. Juli 2010)

Ja eben, das steht im Heft bei den Tests dabei, aber ich habe mich gefragt, ob es nicht eine Komplette Liste/Datenbank irgendwo gibt, denn ich kann ja nicht einfach alle Hefte seit 10 Jahren kaufen nur um das nachzusehen... google hat mir leider nix ausgespuckt


----------



## Luc-93 (5. Oktober 2010)

sorry


----------



## raumich (6. Oktober 2010)

RedoX schrieb:


> Ja eben, das steht im Heft bei den Tests dabei, aber ich habe mich gefragt, ob es nicht eine Komplette Liste/Datenbank irgendwo gibt, denn ich kann ja nicht einfach alle Hefte seit 10 Jahren kaufen nur um das nachzusehen... google hat mir leider nix ausgespuckt


Sorry aber die Spieldauer ist doch total uninteressant. Zum einen ist sie überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig weil ich enweder durch ein Spiel durchrushen kann, oder aber mir Zeit für Dinge nehme, die sich sonst kein anderer nehmen würde. Meine eigene Spielzeit ist immer länger, als die in Heften angegebene.

Aber auch wenn sie kürzer wäre, wär es mir egal. Man kauft ein Spiel ja nicht deshalb, weil man lange oder nur kurz beschäftigt sein will. Man kauft ein Spiel weil man Spaß damit haben möchte. Und Spielspaß lässt sich nur bedingt mit Spielzeit bewerten.


----------



## FrozenBoy (6. Oktober 2010)

Gibt auch Leute die Wert auf lange Spielzeit legen, weil Sie keine 50 € bezahlen wollen um 7 Std unterhalten zu werden.


----------



## Razor2408 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab lieber ein Spiel was 6 Stunden dauert und dafür ein Feuerwerk in jeder Hinsicht abliefert als ein Spiel was 15 Stunden dauert und davon sind 8 Stunden totlangweilig oder Leerlauf. 

Aber am liebsten natürlich ein 50 Stunden-Game wo alles perfekt ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja schade, dass es sowas nicht oder nur sehr sehr selten gibt.


----------

